# Have you built a new house?



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm about to. ...........at 55........ and I'm nervous. It's a big deal this late in life. 
Not worried about the note, that's secure. It's just i'm amazed at how expensive it is to have a house built turn key. Wow! That total out the door figure is a whopper!! We have decided to go with Tilson. No construction loan payouts to deal with. we make the down payment when we sign the contract, Then nothing till we close. They make it easy. I've never owned a home in my life. I've been on the road for over 28 years. The surveyors are coming this week. 

What are some of your experiences in building a new home. Any regrets, wished you would haves....... had nots?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I built my house in a barn. Been building it for 10 years. Still building it today.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

We've done it. Best advice I can give is patience, patience, patience. There will be days that nothing gets done and its frustrating. Get to know all the subs, go by on a regular basis and just check in. Also, whatever your anticipated cost is, add 10%. Then maybe another 5%. Its tough while going on, but once your done its a great feeling. Good luck!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Pay the measley fee for cleanup. It is a headache. You say to yourself I'll save a buck and may be able to use some of that....
Trust me when they will use EVERYthing usable. What doesnt get used and is worth something goes to the next house.

Also, As stated...patience.


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

What duckmania said. Go by alot and ask questions too. It's your house. I have been in my latest house for a year now. This was my fifth house to build. PATIENCE and know your builder. You have to be comfortable with the builder. If you are not, get a different one. Their subs change all the time and bounce from one job to the next, but the builder is the one that can make it right if there is a problem.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Can you make any changes? Add more outlets inside and under the eaves outside. Step up your side of the counter 5 or 6 inches in the master bath to make it easier for you to use. Make sure the turn around in the driveway is big enough. Which wall is the TV/entertainment center going on and can you drop a pvc pipe down to run speaker wires and such. Run Speaker wires outside to the back porch before the house is sheet rocked. Go into other houses being built and get ideas from what you see. Just some thoughts from personal experience.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My build just started. They have the driveway(350') and the pad dirt work done and supposed to start on the foundation this week. I'll be following this thread as well......


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I have a couple of friends that used Tilson, one just moved in his. His biggest problem was the subs show up for a couple of hours and go to another job. And someone stole his front door out of the house, at least they didn't burn it to the ground. Tilson built a trash pen I guess you would call it and all the trash stayed put until they were through. I did a walk through at another Tilson house and I saw a lot of air nails, and nail sick boards. The framers go nuts with air nailers. I went back and their inspector marked everything that needed fixing with orange paint. This owner stayed on them pretty tight and they had a run with vandalism also. That goes with building off of the highway. Hang with them and be stern. And the clothes dryer hook up, make sure it is done right or you will lose your religion in a hurry.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome guys. Thanks. Keep em coming. I'm just now in the surveying stage. I have a long way to go. Builder said 4 months min just in paperwork and permits and such.


----------



## Txsouthernman81 (Jan 8, 2013)

I had a Tilson home built a couple years ago. I added water hose connections and electrical outlets to all 4 sides of the house. What I didn't do and I wished I did was add a 220V electrical plug for the stove in case I wanted to switch over to electric one day. Another was ask more questions about their water distribution system they use, I'm still kind of weary about running all the water lines through a pipe in the foundation as opposed to in the ceiling where it would be quite simple to find a leak and fix but it's already done so oh well. Overall experience with Tilson was ok. The first foreman in charge never answered our questions or returned our calls then they got a new young guy and he was great. Just don't be afraid to ask questions and if you don't like something make sure they fix it. We got a couple rolls of blue painters tape and since we were there pretty much everyday we'd go through and leave a piece of tape where we had concerns. Take lots of pictures of progress and enjoy it when it's finished.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

It is nerve wracking as hell, that's a given.

Tilson built our home in 2009. Nothing but good to say about the experience with them.

Don't be afraid to have them change something around beforehand, they flipped our dining and family room to opposite sides on the floor plan we used.

Kelly


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

buddy here at work just had a house almost finished out at Moses Bayou.

I would stay away from David Weekly. No way in hail I'd even let them build a dog house.

He documented everything via pictures. Allot of their shoddy craftsmanship stood out in pictures even.

they moved in over a month ago, and he is still fighting with them on "fixes". Still waiting on getting a working undamaged stove.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

If your builder will allow, contribute to the build as much as you can yourself. Caulking in places where air can get in was a big one for me. Take a level to all windows after they are installed, same with doors.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

currently finishing mine. sheetrock will be textured this week and bricks are about complete outside. Started back in August. Hope to be moved in by end of February. Im personally doing the painting, floor work, and all trims and door installs so we'll see how it goes. Its been one big headache since we subcontracted everything out. definitely will never do it again. Hopefully this will be our last house.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

We built year before last. My advice would be:

Changes are cheaper on paper. We might have over thought stuff, but it took us almost a year to get our plans right. That said, we started with a sketch on a big chief tablet, not a prepared set of plans. We made no major changes and the build came in 2% over budget. So our time planning what we wanted paid in the end.

Do you ever notice outlets in the wall when you walk in a room? Me either. Don't be shy putting in more than you think you will need. Better to have it sitting there unused than wishing you had it later.

Show up. You can hire a third party inspector, but you should be an inspector as well. Watch what is going on, walk through the room, think about whether things are being built the way you want. Don't be afraid to ask questions or speak up if you see something.

Don't forget outside the house. Think about places where you might ever want to hook up a water hose, or plug in a tool, or see (i.e. flood lights). Again, these are things that you never notice when looking at a house, but are extremely handy and add a lot of flexibility to what you do in terms of landscaping, etc.

And I agree with POCBoy about the bathroom sink. Mine is the standard height, and I really wish it were 3-4 inches taller (and I'm not tall). Stand up and think about washing your face, or shaving, etc. Lean on your imaginary counter. Sit stuff on it, pick things up. It's your counter, so there's no reason to not make it fit you.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Put a sink in the garage. Outlet in the floor in the living room. Floodlights on the corners in front and back. Plenty of outlets, and faucets. Quality, deep sinks in the kitchen. (I cant stand a shallow cheap sink). Quality toilets, they are cheap and make a big difference.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

here is some things i did when i built my house.
1. elec/recep in the corners of outside porches hooked to switch for x-mas lights
2. electral and gas at stove, dryer, and water heater if i ever decide to change 1 to other
3. 200 amp breaker box for house and 200 amp breaker box for garage
4. i went and scabbed in scrap wood next to all windows when it was time to put up curtains/drapes i had something to screw into
5.water spickets on all corners of garage and house
6. empty conduit run from attic to outside the slab for future needs
7. outside gas line hookups
8. hot water hose hook up in garage
these are some things i remember that i did


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

See if you can get the water heater in the garage and have the layout done so the main water line is on the same side as the garage. This helps a lot if you plan to put in a water softener. Tilson has been around for so long so using them should ease your pain.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Tilson built mine in 97 and I've never had any problems. I went often during the build phase and bs'd with the contractors. Concrete guy gave me his card and came back and did the driveway and sidewalk when construction was done. The only thing I've done since the build was replaced the windows.


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just remember that the relationship between you and the builder/foreman/guy in charge is a business relationship, not personal. This is a very delicate tightrope you will walk. The guy in charge will try to become your friend. It is hard to "jump" on a friend. You must be firm but not an ***--le. If you go in with "guns a blazing" they will screw over you ever chance. The reality IS, once you sign the contract you loose a lot of control. Every thing HAS to be finalized up front. Changes during construction will Kill you budget. If you are building with "allowances" you need to stop right now and work through the allowances to see if the allowance will cover the cost. Example: Lighting. Go right now to the lighting store that you will pick stuff out and see if the allowance will be adequate. The first house we built had a $2500 lighting allowance. This didn't cover a nice light over the dining room table plus all the lights/fans/ light bulbs. There are a lot of light bulbs to be bought for a new house. We had $5000 for a well and $5000 for septic. This didn't cover the costs. If you have allowances YOU have to cough up the difference or you don't close. We are in the process of having a house built by a builder that does whole neighborhoods. We spent last Friday picking out the "stuff" that goes in a house. The "stuff" that goes with the "price" was low quality "stuff". We upgraded almost everything. Not to level 5 but level 2. It was painful. Both to my sanity and to the pocketbook. We won't change anything. Been down that road and got sc--wed. Be very careful. No one is looking out for your welfare, except YOU.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Great insight guys! Keep em coming! I have a whole page of notes now. Next page?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

pipeliner345 said:


> Great insight guys! Keep em coming! I have a whole page of notes now. Next page?


Do some searching on here too. I know I started a thread awhile back and there's a few others......Good luck...I'll start a build thread when mine gets a little further along......

Some early pics....


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

BretE said:


> Do some searching on here too. I know I started a thread awhile back and there's a few others......Good luck...I'll start a build thread when mine gets a little further along......


Thanks Bret !


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

A friend of mine bought a house and the original owner who gave him a stack of photos of the house being built. My buddy thought that was kind of odd but took them and thanked him. Well, my buddy had an plumbing issue later on and was relieved that he had picture of the house being built so he knew where the pipe went. He had to have about 100 pictures all labeled. (Master bedroom- E&I, studs, slab, ceiling....etc.)


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

pipeliner345 said:


> I'm about to. ...........at 55........ and I'm nervous. It's a big deal this late in life. What are some of your experiences in building a new home. Any regrets, wished you would haves....... had nots?


Go for it. Wife and I have built 3 homes in the past 15 years. We always try looking at what's available first but invariably nothing suits our needs and we end up building. It works great for us. You may own something unique inside the house and you can make a unique space for it, you can put closets where they'll work for you and not the builder, make your kitchen the same way and the garage too.....(we're currently having an 'L' shaped garage built)...

.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

acoastalbender said:


> Go for it. Wife and I have built 3 homes in the past 15 years. We always try looking at what's available first but invariably nothing suits our needs and we end up building. It works great for us. You may own something unique inside the house and you can make a unique space for it, you can put closets where they'll work for you and not the builder, make your kitchen the same way and the garage too.....(we're currently having an 'L' shaped garage built)...
> 
> .


Yea the plan had no garage. I added that with a small shop area on it. A 45k upgrade, moved some walls and added a full length 8' porch, 22k upgrade. Jeeezzzz!! .....I need to go fishin. .....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

pipeliner345 said:


> Yea the plan had no garage. I added that with a small shop area on it. A 45k upgrade, moved some walls and added a full length 8' porch, 22k upgrade. Jeeezzzz!! .....I need to go fishin. .....


Lol....see my earlier thread. My boat is bottomed out on mud by my dock. LOW tide is an understatement!.....


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

BretE said:


> Lol....see my earlier thread. My boat is bottomed out on mud by my dock. LOW tide is an understatement!.....


10/4! Great pics!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good luck on the build, I have a lot of friends and horror stories of their builds w/contractors down here in the valley. The wife and I kicked the idea of building around when I was in the market for a new home about 7yrs. ago. 

Too much bullchit was obvious with builders down here, so I told her to go find a house she liked and we'd buy it. It took her about a day, she had been eyeing a home in Harlingen as it was being built in a newer neighborhood. We saw 4 different homes in the same area before we decided on the first one we looked @. Good thing was there was already grass planted and a privacy fence up in the backyard. The owner needed to sell it as he was paying interest and what not, so we got a very fair deal on the home.

It is the perfect home for us, brand new and a blessing from God.

Hopefully the builders in ur area are more trustworthy and your dream home will be to your satisfaction.....


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Just realize that no house will be built perfect.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I spent many years in new home sales both for production builders and custom. Everything from 150K to as much as 700k. Know that especially when you are building with a production builder, if you look at the project very often (I've had buyers that came daily) you will be horrified by what you see. Different trades will come back to straighten out problems as directed by the super at certain stages of construction. It may be weeks before they correct problems simply because it is not cost efficient if that particular trade is not also doing other work on other homes. If you never even look before first walk through, 99% of the problems will have been taken care of already if your builder has any reputation at all. Don't freak out. No where else in this country can you receive as much home for the price as you can in this area. 
I always recommended that my buyers hire an independent inspector to OK certain stages of construction because of peace of mind. Do that and enjoy the process rather than make it an unpleasant experience. 

Solar Screens, exterior Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
Patio Cover Construction & Screen Enclosures
call Mike 713-446-3249


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Ummmm, definitely walk through. Often. And a lot. I'm sure you would want to know if guys are urinating in the floor receptacles, and there is a beer can full of urine and human "solid waste" behind the drywall? That the framers are using OSB around the perimeter to keep from sinking into the wet clay, then using that same mud saturated OSB as your upstairs flooring, even though it is bubbling and warping from moisture saturation. We broke contract and fired a major builder over some of the issues listed (and many more), the others listed are from a coworker's recent homebuilding adventure.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

one thing we overlooked is make sure there is gas near the electrical box in case you want to add a standby generator. didnt even think about it till we moved in and realized the gas and electric wer on opposite sides.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Get an inspector now. If you need one pm me. Many inspectors will follow the entire build from the time the forms are built for the slab to the final punches being cleared. 

Be patient. They will likely miss your expectations and move at their own pace. 

If you see something you don't like, say something immediately.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

If you're paying cash, structure the contract so the builder gets his next draw after providing lien releases on the completed work.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

- visit the build site daily, take photos. Keep a written log of things you want repaired and notify builder immediately in writing, such as email, of anything done wrong. 
- hold back 5% or more at closing to have leverage to get your punchlist cleared. It works both ways. You don't move in until you close. 
-take pictures of wiring and plumbing in the walls
- raise the site at least 6" higher than grade if allowed. I went 12" so with my 6" slab I am 18" inches above grade. I am in country and had a 10 yd scraper raise build site and sourounding yard in lifts 2 yrs before I built. I have 30" footings so they are set in un disturbed soil. Compacted dirt under the slab elevating your house is cheap peace of mind in times of high rainfall. 
-measure to any underground sewer clean outs. Triangulate from two points. Measure Distance from wall at a right angle and from a fixed point such as corner of the house. 
- deck as much attic floor with plywood. Have plywood sheets staged in attic before Sheetrock is installed. 
-put a few electrical outlets in your attic. Also one in each closet that may have items such as rechargeable tools or flashlights 
- access panels to plumbing for bathtubs, showers and sinks. If not, get good photos with measurements so you will know where to cut Sheetrock.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Boatflounder said:


> one thing we overlooked is make sure there is gas near the electrical box in case you want to add a standby generator. didnt even think about it till we moved in and realized the gas and electric wer on opposite sides.


Note taken and thank you!


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

get a final cc of the drawings and pour over them for every room. Make sure outlets(inside and outside) are there where you want them, bath rooms have heaters and vents in each, cable and phone runs to every room, give some pre-thought to pipe freezing problems and solutions, 220v outlet in garage, preinstalled conduits for sprinkler piping under driveways & walkways, gas line outside for grill at patio, etc. Decide now how you want the end game to look and function and ensure all the lines are preinstalled prior to pouring concrete. Get rid of any trees now that will eventually break concrete or slabs. Use more than one AC if possible. Will always have a part of the house livable if AC goes out. At least double car wide driveway from street to garage. Good luck and have fun with the new house.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Boatflounder said:


> one thing we overlooked is make sure there is gas near the electrical box in case you want to add a standby generator. didnt even think about it till we moved in and realized the gas and electric wer on opposite sides.


excellent suggestion.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My main concern would be the foundation. Too many contractors try and cut costs like using a pump truck by adding too much water which alters the mix design. Each truck is batched with a "design quantity" of water and "actual amt." stated on the ticket. There will then be a "to add" amt. that will bring it to the maximum amount for that mix design. Do not let them add any more. If they do, note it for future reference concerning foundation problems.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

one more critical item.....demand an accurate map of all the lighting, fans, outlets etc and circuit breakers. Laminate the list and make several cc's. You should be able to look at the map and go straight to the correct circuit breaker to shut down any particular circuit.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just went through seven months of building ten months ago. Things we did that have not been mentioned.

* 2x6 exterior walls
* 3 ft wide interior doors
* if you do ice machine, run drain line before the slab is poured
* flood lights on outside corners, on/off switch at every entrance and in master bedroom
* insulated laundry room walls and door so you can't hear ice machine or dryer and used insulated door
* one bedroom shares a common wall with living room, insulated/sound barrier that wall and used insulated door. 
* had 2x6's put where tv mounts would go, so I would have to find the studs.
* plywood the walls in man cave before sheet rock, that way you can hang things where you want and not where the stud is.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

think about a "safe" room or place for your family for when you are not there. Windows and doors pre wired for sensors.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

BretE said:


> Do some searching on here too. I know I started a thread awhile back and there's a few others......Good luck...I'll start a build thread when mine gets a little further along......
> 
> Some early pics....


Let the fun begin BretE.

Looks like they delivered your brick a little early....LOL

Good luck with the build and keep us posted.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

My wife and I just moved into our custom home back in November and I couldn't agree more with the comment about patience. We signed the contract and were ready to build in January 2014......we didn't pour a slab until June 5, 2014, thanks to mother nature.

Stay close to your builder and don't be that guy that thinks he has to throw a fit just to get his way. If you're professional and cordial with your builder, he'll most likely do everything he can to make sure you get what you want. Remember, he's the expert, so let him do his job. Stay close to the project with frequent visits, but don't get in the way.

Its can be stressful if you let it. Just be confident that you picked a good builder (Tilson has a good reputation) and that they will get you take care of you.

My only other suggestion is don't belabor decisions. You're probably going to get a number of phone calls throughout the process from your builder needing direction on various things. The sooner you can make decisions the better.

Good luck and don't let the stress take away from your excitement.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

wfishtx said:


> Let the fun begin BretE.
> 
> Looks like they delivered your brick a little early....LOL
> 
> Good luck with the build and keep us posted.


Thats just the brick for his outdoor facility... You know, built like a "brick sheethouse". LOL


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Thats just the brick for his outdoor facility... You know, built like a "brick sheethouse". LOL


:rotfl::rotfl:....says I've got to spread....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Thats just the brick for his outdoor facility... You know, built like a "brick sheethouse". LOL


Lol.....my "brick sheethouse" will be 30'X50' behind the house and metal. I am gonna put a chitter in there. I'm gettin old and I hate gettin the 30 second call when I'm 40 seconds from a chitter......


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

wfishtx said:


> Let the fun begin BretE.
> 
> Looks like they delivered your brick a little early....LOL
> 
> Good luck with the build and keep us posted.


Thanks, I appreciate it. This was mainly for my wife, but I gotta admit I'm starting to look forward to it......

I think my builder was worried about brick availability. Looks like we're good there......


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

how often is the power out in your neighborhood ?

I should have had a whole house generator wired in to my lake house.

I will retrofit one before I retire.

Lots of good suggestions here. I disagree with the floor plug idea, they never
turn out to be in the right place.

I have two store rooms in my attic that could be converted to living space,
but the plumber was supposed to stub up for a bathroom upstairs. He did not,
so adding a bath upstairs will be a problem. My bad for not catching that.

if you have a storeroom/shop area in the garage , have it ducted in to the AC/heat.
( also put in a sink.)

MO


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol!!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I started building one in Pearland this week. I will keep up with this thread also. Good luck to everyone building their new home.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*Simple One*

Lots of good ones here. Here are a couple of simple ones.

Go around to wherever your toliet roll holders, towel bars and anything else you might think you will mount on the wall and place some backing 2x4s or other horizontally between the studs at the right heights before the sheetrock is put on.

How many houses have you seen that have those pulled out of the wall or placed in weird places because that is where the vertical studs are. Invariably at some point down the road these things get changed out and it is nice to know you will be able to securely mount them. You can write the height on them and take a picture too for later reference.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm am also in the planning stage of building our new home as well. I will be following this thread. To those of you looking to build soon, their is an older thread that also had a lot of good ideas. 

One thing I read while researching building a new home that really stood out to me, "Try and get 90% of everything instead 100% of something and 50% of another." 

Also, I've read if you can build a home and stay married throughout the process, you will be married for a lifetime. Haha. Best of luck to everyone and keep the ideas going!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well everybody that is building, planning just post up here and let's keep everybody up to date on their progress and issues. 





Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Does anybody have any current numbers on building a slab for a shop? 40X60 metal building with 20' overhang in front. Wondering what fair price per sq ft is now.


----------



## edjr (Jul 26, 2011)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> I spent many years in new home sales both for production builders and custom. Everything from 150K to as much as 700k. Know that especially when you are building with a production builder, if you look at the project very often (I've had buyers that came daily) you will be horrified by what you see. Different trades will come back to straighten out problems as directed by the super at certain stages of construction. It may be weeks before they correct problems simply because it is not cost efficient if that particular trade is not also doing other work on other homes. If you never even look before first walk through, 99% of the problems will have been taken care of already if your builder has any reputation at all. Don't freak out. No where else in this country can you receive as much home for the price as you can in this area.
> I always recommended that my buyers hire an independent inspector to OK certain stages of construction because of peace of mind. Do that and enjoy the process rather than make it an unpleasant experience.
> 
> Solar Screens, exterior Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
> ...


I'm a construction manager with a major builder in Houston. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Get as much in writing in the contract with the builder as possible. Builders will tell you a lot of things verbally, but when it comes to the construction phase and you are not happy with finished product per your design, having it in writing solves a lot of problems. I am just finishing up a custom build home, and one thing that was not clear to me at first was the difference between "Allowances" categories that can have credits or debits based on your choices and, and the other categories that were all the builder with no changes. Also be clear on what invoices or documentation you want to see (have it clearly in writing). Good luck!


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Can't make em do it and it is not reasonable to ask.

I did it myself.

Every couple of day at the build.

I picked up every little sliver of wood and swept up piles of sawdust around the exterior.

short little cut off pieces, sawdust, etc get stomped into the ground around the home.

Clean it up into a trash bag and put in the trash removal pile. Only took about 10 minutes every few days when I was there.

That stuff imbedded in the dirt around your home will be a termite magnet for years,


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Mistakes i made*

!. Slab day pour was great until we found columns not set back on slab to wrap with stone, 28 to be exact.

2. Trusting the Foreman on slab pour to come make corrections. 6 weeks later and done all wrong. months later finally fixed but had to hold $ back to get job corrected.

3. Did not go with 2x6s exterior walls, but was not asked by Builder or Engineer what I wanted.

4. Thinking the Engineer and Designer would help me by asking what I wanted.

5. Trusting the builders Super to read my plans and understanding what I wanted, but again was not asked by anyone to discuss.

6. I shut down the Framer, had meeting with Builder, Super and Framer and then hired an Inspector

7. Sent email to Builder to shut down the job and waiting for a written report of all the bad framing issues.

8. Waiting for report so I can fire this sorry SOB and will have a very good friend finish who is retired but is a Quality Builder.

9. My Super shows up about maybe once every 10 days and he lives within 15 minutes from the job !!!!

10. Glad I caught all the mistakes now before they were covered up and we did not know about it.

I HOPE YOU ARE READING THIS BUILDER AND SUPER. CaNT WAIT TO SAY ADIOS


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Had one built 3 years ago. The main thing i can say is stay on top of it. Every detail. The supers never care as much as your gonna. Dont sign off untill you look it over every inch to. I even went in at night with a flashlight to check the walls and cellings for bows or nail holes. And found some. It may sound nit picky but they become a eyesore later, and i still missed a few spots. The marriage thing is true, man did it stress us out. We made it, and are better for it. My parents had a house built about the same time and didnt stay ontop of it and found things like crown modeling not matching up and no ac vent in the pantry months after they moved in.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Here are a couple things to think about that are often overlooked:

1) Insulate the garage. A lot of builders only insulate the living area of a home, not the garage. We did this our selves with bat insulation in the dead of August in a couple hours.

2) Install an 8' garage door so you have plenty of vertical clearance

3) replace the drywall with tongue and groove plywood in the garage.

4) If you think you may ever want instant hot water at the kitchen sink, bathtub, etc have them run a 220 to where you would put the tankless system.

5) We ran the plumbing for recirculating hot water to the fixtures in the house ourselves. If this is something you might like, do it before they close up the walls. Now days they use pex tubing for plumbing and it is extremely easy and fast to work with.

6) I would extend your porch to 12 feet deep if possible.

7) Have them install an attic ladder in the garage

8) If you plan on having an ice machine/refrigerator in the garage, run the water line before they drywall.

9) Put at least one 220 outlet in the garage.

10) Take a lot of pictures of what's behind the walls (electrical/plumbing)

11) Insulate every wall in the master


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

If not previously mentioned and your budget will allow it, check out a central vacuum system. I didn't put one in when I built about 6yrs ago but a buddy of mine does have one and it is great. Power unit is in the garage so vacuuming in the house is almost silent. Extra hose for the garage is great for automotive or shop vac work.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

pg542 said:


> If not previously mentioned and your budget will allow it, check out a central vacuum system. I didn't put one in when I built about 6yrs ago but a buddy of mine does have one and it is great. Power unit is in the garage so vacuuming in the house is almost silent. Extra hose for the garage is great for automotive or shop vac work.


^^^this^^^ Also, decide on insulation. We are going with a spray-in that goes under the roof and a great air handling system because my wife has a lot of stuff in the attic and this system will prevent the storage areas from getting to hot in summer or freezing in winter...

.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

aggie82josh said:


> Here are a couple things to think about that are often overlooked:
> 
> 1) Insulate the garage. A lot of builders only insulate the living area of a home, not the garage. We did this our selves with bat insulation in the dead of August in a couple hours.
> 
> ...


Great info! i would love that 12' porch. aint gonna happen for me. large oak tree is to close. already gonna have to dig in a barrier wall because of it.


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

There are two main areas for you to think about!

1) the planning stage- what you want and where you want it.

2) Pre-construction specifics, how and from what materials will the house be built

You have to get specific on the building materials, otherwise you will get a house built from the cheapest materials available. 
Don't let a builder BS you on costs of upgrades to materials, and if you pay for them make sure they are actually used.
Here are some examples for you to consider

Drywall- what thickness?
Sheathing- again, what thickness?
Green board- what thickness and will only be used around the tub/shower or throughout the entire room?
Ducting- what size? Insulated or not?
Vapor barrier- how many mils will it be?
House wrap- what brand and quality will it be?
Flooring?, and so on and so on....

You may be fine with cheaper materials and code minimums, just be aware of what you are getting. 

How do you plan on insuring everything will be done/installed correctly?
If you plan on over seeing everything yourself, do you know the proper way a house wrap is supposed to be installed? What about a vapor barrier?

#1 rule, you can not trust a contractor or builder to oversee themselves, you should, but you can't. 
It could be well worth a few thousand dollars to hire someone to inspect the work through all the phases of construction, just be diligent in who you hire.

Get everything in writing! Even the smallest details including any changes you may make later on. Absolutely no handshakes or verbal agreements, no matter how nice or trustworthy you may think they are.
Don't just focus on cosmetics!

Best of luck and happy building.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Put outlets in your soffit for Christmas lights with the switch in garage.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Offshore Cowboy said:


> There are two main areas for you to think about!
> 
> 1) the planning stage- what you want and where you want it.
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

fishin shallow said:


> Put outlets in your soffit for Christmas lights with the switch in garage.


Great idea!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

two double car garages. i have a 3 car and it's just big enough for my wife's SUV, no way i'm fitting my truck and my tinker area in there. i want to be able to pull right in the middle and open all the doors and move around. in my mind a "4 car garage" is functionally only a "2 car garage"


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

OK. looks like its all gonna happen. got the pre approval go ahead. ohhh boy, thats a big note!
but at 55, and never owning a home in my life this is gonna be something long waited for. im sure we will enjoy it for years to come. so the surveyors are done, and it begins............


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

pipeliner345 said:


> OK. looks like its all gonna happen. got the pre approval go ahead. ohhh boy, thats a big note!
> but at 55, and never owning a home in my life this is gonna be something long waited for. im sure we will enjoy it for years to come. so the surveyors are done, and it begins............


Best of luck! Keep us updated on your build and post some pictures. Remember to be patient!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok will do. Thanks man! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome news! Let the fun begin.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

We received a call yesterday that our slab is poured and they will start framing on wednesday next week. Can't wait. We are moving into an apartment next weekend. Closing on the house in santa fe on the 27th or sooner


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

rusty2009 said:


> We received a call yesterday that our slab is poured and they will start framing on wednesday next week. Can't wait. We are moving into an apartment next weekend. Closing on the house in santa fe on the 27th or sooner


Fantastic. Post up some pics when ya can!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Make sure to get your windstorm stuff squared away before you start framing.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of builders in the Galveston area who build bay houses? Yes i looked and some of these sites and information is sketchy at best, just wondering if someone used a person/company and would recommend.....


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

omgidk said:


> Does anyone have a list of builders in the Galveston area who build bay houses? Yes i looked and some of these sites and information is sketchy at best, just wondering if someone used a person/company and would recommend.....


Try BilMar Homes in Santa fe www.bilmarhomes.com 409-925-1215 or 409-927-1135


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We've had 4 custom houses built... Lots of good input on this thread as well.

Here is another. If at all possible, use Hardi-Siding everywhere (especially the trim work) for longevity). Now the tip... chauk the joint on every piece if horizontal siding (yes I know it is a massive undertaking) before applying 2 coats of quality paint. If you do this your paint job will look good & last a very long time... the mold/mildew wont be able to get in these joints & 'bleed down', saving you the time/expense of power washing & repainting every few years.

Our current house has the original paint & still looks new after 15 years.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Just thought of another 'tip'... insulate the walls of the bedrooms to soundproof them, it make a huge difference.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

*pictures of slab*

Here is some pictures of the slab they poured yesterday at the new house in Pearland


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

That's right! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Just thought of another 'tip'... insulate the walls of the bedrooms to soundproof them, it make a huge difference.


seems expensive for 90 seconds of sound per week. :rotfl:


----------



## cuz we can (Mar 7, 2005)

Raise your dishwasher 6" off the floor,your wife will (and you) be happy you did


----------



## cuz we can (Mar 7, 2005)

Raise your dishwasher 6" off the floor,you and your wife will be happy you did


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

TxFig said:


> seems expensive for 90 seconds of sound per week. :rotfl:


:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

If your tall raise at least one counter in the kitchen. We raised the island in ours and it is a backsav Dr when cooking.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

TxFig said:


> seems expensive for 90 seconds of sound per week. :rotfl:


That there is funny! hahaha!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok. Signed the contract! . Made a few changes and added 5 more feet in depth to my shop for a total of 20'x 26' with a sink and head in it. Man cave!!!!!!!!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Good luck! Hope your builder has skills!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

They start Framing mine Thursday YAHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

rusty2009 said:


> They start Framing mine Thursday YAHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

omgidk said:


> Does anyone have a list of builders in the Galveston area who build bay houses? Yes i looked and some of these sites and information is sketchy at best, just wondering if someone used a person/company and would recommend.....


Try gap construction. Trey is a good guy and has experience building on the island.


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

*Pain in the Arse*

My wife and I had a Tilson home built this year in Alvin. The designing/planning/layout phase was very enjoyable and fun. The actual construction phase was terrible. People don't seem to take too much pride in their work these days. Most of the contractors could not speak English, and two of the Tilson general foremen quit/got fired during the construction of our house. We had to stay on them daily, question some of the techniques, and take measurements to prove where they had goofed up. What I can say is that they did fix everything that we asked for, just took longer than expected. Overall I do not ever want to do it again, but that is why we waited to get everything we wanted all at once. Good luck with your experience.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Has anyone had a standby generator installed? That's one feature I am really considering in our next house. Not one necessarily to power entire house, but many of the main items like a/c, fridge, freezer, some lights etc. From what I've read its much cheaper and easier to install "the automatic switch" and prepare the spot for the generator during initial construction. We do have natural gas and would be using that as our source of energy. Just trying to figure out the size we need. Any good brands you guys can recommend?

To the o.p, I don't think you can go wrong with a larger shop or mancave! Congrats on signing the paperwork.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> Has anyone had a standby generator installed? That's one feature I am really considering in our next house. Not one necessarily to power entire house, but many of the main items like a/c, fridge, freezer, some lights etc. From what I've read its much cheaper and easier to install "the automatic switch" and prepare the spot for the generator during initial construction. We do have natural gas and would be using that as our source of energy. Just trying to figure out the size we need. Any good brands you guys can recommend?


I did not install the genset, but did put in the whole house switch for it, in order to isolated the house and genset from the system, in case of hurricane type outages. Also, since the house is on the water, the genset will get wet during the storm. So, switch and wire is there, I'll come back post storm, with diesel genset ( only propane at that location, and that's not reliable enough there ), attach wires, manually move switch ( it's auto, but why depend on that ), and get enough power to keep freezer and small AC on.

Definitely less bucks to do it up front, than to go back and add it later.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

TexasTrophyFisher said:


> My wife and I had a Tilson home built this year in Alvin. The designing/planning/layout phase was very enjoyable and fun. The actual construction phase was terrible. People don't seem to take too much pride in their work these days. Most of the contractors could not speak English, and two of the Tilson general foremen quit/got fired during the construction of our house. We had to stay on them daily, question some of the techniques, and take measurements to prove where they had goofed up. What I can say is that they did fix everything that we asked for, just took longer than expected. Overall I do not ever want to do it again, but that is why we waited to get everything we wanted all at once. Good luck with your experience.


I do to! I think it's luck of the draw. Crossing my fingers. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> Has anyone had a standby generator installed? That's one feature I am really considering in our next house. Not one necessarily to power entire house, but many of the main items like a/c, fridge, freezer, some lights etc. From what I've read its much cheaper and easier to install "the automatic switch" and prepare the spot for the generator during initial construction. We do have natural gas and would be using that as our source of energy. Just trying to figure out the size we need. Any good brands you guys can recommend?
> 
> To the o.p, I don't think you can go wrong with a larger shop or mancave! Congrats on signing the paperwork.


I'm gonna do this. Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


----------



## ITRIED (Sep 11, 2005)

TexasTrophyFisher said:


> My wife and I had a Tilson home built this year in Alvin. The designing/planning/layout phase was very enjoyable and fun. The actual construction phase was terrible. People don't seem to take too much pride in their work these days. Most of the contractors could not speak English, and two of the Tilson general foremen quit/got fired during the construction of our house. We had to stay on them daily, question some of the techniques, and take measurements to prove where they had goofed up. What I can say is that they did fix everything that we asked for, just took longer than expected. Overall I do not ever want to do it again, but that is why we waited to get everything we wanted all at once. Good luck with your experience.


 I have heard of the same issue with Tilson on a home they just completed in the West Columbia area.. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I've "heard" alot of things about alot of builders and others experiences. Can't please everybody. I also know some people just can't be satisfied. I'm taking all this in and am sifting through the info. It's all good. I do hope for the best but rest assured I will stick to my guns if I don't like something. I'm sure with anyone I choose someone will have "heard" something bad about that outfit. 
No offense to you're reply at all however. Just saying.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> We've had 4 custom houses built... Lots of good input on this thread as well.
> 
> Here is another. If at all possible, use Hardi-Siding everywhere (especially the trim work) for longevity). Now the tip... chauk the joint on every piece if horizontal siding (yes I know it is a massive undertaking) before applying 2 coats of quality paint. If you do this your paint job will look good & last a very long time... the mold/mildew wont be able to get in these joints & 'bleed down', saving you the time/expense of power washing & repainting every few years.
> 
> Our current house has the original paint & still looks new after 15 years.


Not exactly the best advise. Per James Hardi installation guidlines:

Butt Joint & Horizontal Lap Treatment JUNE 2014
SCOPE:
This Technical Bulletin illustrates and describes proper treatment for the butt joints and overlap of James HardieÂ® lap siding products.
International Residential Code IRC R703.10.2 requires lap siding to have:
1. A minumim vertical overlap of 1 1â„4 inch (31.75 mm), and 2. One of the following butt joint treatments:
a) Joint Flashing, b). Caulking, or c). â€œHâ€ jointer covers
James Hardie recommends 6 inch (152.4 mm) wide joint flashing that overlaps the course below by 1 inch (25.4 mm). See Figure 1. Some local building codes may require different size flashing. Joint-flashing material must be durable, waterproof material that does not react with cement based products. Examples of suitable material include painted or coated coil stock and code compliant water-resistive barriers, such as HardieWrapÂ® weather barrier. Other products may also be suitable.
James Hardie DOES NOT recommend using caulk or â€œHâ€-jointers for the butt joints of HardiePlankÂ® siding with ColorPlusÂ® technology.
James Hardie also DOES NOT recommend applying caulk to the horizontal overlap between siding planks (see Figure 2).


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

tilson is slammed right now, it will take them several months longer than they tell you. but before you know it youre in. go to the site very often and check over every little detail


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

madbayrunner said:


> tilson is slammed right now, it will take them several months longer than they tell you. but before you know it youre in. go to the site very often and check over every little detail


Every little detail....elaborate please, some ideas of what to look for?


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

madbayrunner said:


> tilson is slammed right now, it will take them several months longer than they tell you. but before you know it youre in. go to the site very often and check over every little detail


Thanks man!


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

just keep on topof the build and you will be fine, also if you find issues approcach the builder nicely! just built 2 years ago and while we had a couple glitches couldn't be happier with our houdse built by a builder trashed earlier in this thread. all problems brought to their attention were promptly solved.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Understand that there are going to be things done incorrectly. They might be minor or they might be major. When you notice something that needs correcting, take pictures, document it, and promptly bring it to the contractors attention. The key thing to remember is don't get all bent out of shape and let it ruin your day. Most reputable builders will make right of the situation if they are aware of it and given time.

If you remember to do this throughout the build, I promise you it will be much more enjoyable.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

aggie82josh said:


> Understand that there are going to be things done incorrectly. They might be minor or they might be major. When you notice something that needs correcting, take pictures, document it, and promptly bring it to the contractors attention. The key thing to remember is don't get all bent out of shape and let it ruin your day. Most reputable builders will make right of the situation if they are aware of it and given time.
> 
> If you remember to do this throughout the build, I promise you it will be much more enjoyable.


We are going into it with this attitude right here. Tilson asked the same thing of us. I told them they wouldn't have a problem with us. I'm a very easy going individual and have the patience of an oyster but will absolutely stand my ground when I feel I'm right. I told the builder all im concerned with is quality. As long as the subs realize that? It's all good. .......... otherwise? ............. ........... it's glock city!!!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Slimshady said:


> Not exactly the best advise. Per James Hardi installation guidlines:
> 
> James Hardie also DOES NOT recommend applying caulk to the horizontal overlap between siding planks (see Figure 2).


Shady, you should note that Hardie (& other siding manufacturers) go out of their way, to be as vague as possible about actual installation requirements. They state that you should select & follow the sealant manufacturer's suggestions for caulking. This is to sidestep most of their liability exposure.

In short they don't care how you caulk it or what you caulk it with, so long as you buy the planks & don't call them if you have a problem.

FWIW, our house was built by the same man, using the same subs, as Tilman Fertitta's house. He doesn't cut corners & has been in business for 40+ years.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Shady, you should note that Hardie (& other siding manufacturers) go out of their way, to be as vague as possible about actual installation requirements. They state that you should select & follow the sealant manufacturer's suggestions for caulking. This is to sidestep most of their liability exposure.
> 
> In short they don't care how you caulk it or what you caulk it with, so long as you buy the planks & don't call them if you have a problem.
> 
> FWIW, our house was built by the same man, using the same subs, as Tilman Fertitta's house. He doesn't cut corners & has been in business for 40+ years.


We will just have to agree to disagree. Not wanting to hi-jack the thread just pointing out what many consider a large no-no in Hardie installation. Hardie explains what should and shouldn't be caulked along with specifics for flashing, fastners, etc. The instructions don't say "follow the sealant manfacturers suggestions". It states "caulk must be applied per manfacturers instructions". This is basic 101 caulk application instructions. Hardie had its issues early on with trapped moisture delamination and learned from them prior to the current HZ5 lap. This is why they say not to horizontally caulk laps in their "vague" instructions. You are correct that the paint will hold up very well with horizontal caulk. But if and when there is a claim for water intrusion or trapped moisture, a contractor will lose in court doing so. I personally work with many manufacturers products. LP, TrimCraft, Hardie all have their pros and cons. Regardless, I will follow the manufacturers instructions.

To the OP, good luck with the project. Take it in stride and it should fall into place.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pictures of the framing.*

This is what got done Thursday and Friday. Looking GooooooD!!!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Wife and I just finished our custom home after 15 months. Yes you will need to stay on top of build. Take advice and be nice and polite when addressing issues, there will be many if stay on top of build. We had everything from wrong windows in the wrong place, wrong fireplace, wrong placement of plugs, grade level issues and many more, the funniest is when they drywalled over a complete window. I let it go for a few days thinking they would come cut out window as they sometimes do this but once the floating started I had to jump in. Every week I was sending emails to builder and Forman. I felt at times the super attendant was useless at times as I caught most all errors and he over looked them. Know your plans from top to bottom, this will help finding these problems when they arise 

The process was tiresome at times but very rewarding. 

Here is a pic of mine during build. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry pics didn't come through. Last is finished of living room.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

OP,
I hope to build one of these days. It can be a bear I know! Good luck to you and the boss lady! I sure hope your new neighbors are better than the guy ya'll met at the RV park... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=452965
I still remember that story every time I see you post. I wonder if anyone ever broke his teeth off at the gumline. He's definately got it coming. Taste your wife.... what scuzz.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

g2outfitter said:


> Sorry pics didn't come through. Last is finished of living room.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Awesome! Beautiful house. Love the green with the stone!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> OP,
> I hope to build one of these days. It can be a bear I know! Good luck to you and the boss lady! I sure hope your new neighbors are better than the guy ya'll met at the RV park... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=452965
> I still remember that story every time I see you post. I wonder if anyone ever broke his teeth off at the gumline. He's definately got it coming. Taste your wife.... what scuzz.


Yea that was a chapter. Took the 2 cool advise and washed it under the bridge and moved on. Wasn't worth it. 
I've always wanted to build what I wanted. I just decided it was long over due. So we jumped in!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> FWIW, our house was built by the same man, using the same subs, as Tilman Fertitta's house. He doesn't cut corners & has been in business for 40+ years.


Fertitta has hardie on his home(s)?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Fertitta has hardie on his home(s)?


I always thought of him as a painted brick type


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I always thought of him as a painted brick type


that's a great look for sure but his RO castle is stucco


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

*pictures*

Here is some updates as of yesterday.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

rusty2009 said:


> Here is some updates as of yesterday.


Oh hail yea! Progress!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

*here's my floor plan*

Pipeliner I thought you might want to see the floor plan. It is 2100 sq ft. The master bedroom walkin closet is 8'x10'.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Great plan! Looks good! Glad to see you guys moving forward. 
Here's our gig. 1800 sq ft of living space. Add on garage, deletes, and moves.
And the plan will be flipped.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks great where are y'all building?


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

In clute


----------

